# Female angler new to fly fishing



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Good for you! We're in the same boat, so to speak. Depending on where you live, go by 239 flies in Bonita Springs and spend some time with the guys in the shop. I think they have regular fly tying nights and I'm sure they can put you in touch with some good instructors. I understand from @Loogie that Joe Mahler is an excellent instructor--I think he is in the Ft. Myers/Naples area. I'll be interested in your experiences with the Fly Fishing school in Islamorada. Feel free to DM me if I can help in any other ways.


----------



## Dpreston (Oct 16, 2015)

I would call Sandy at the shop and talk to him about your apprehension - expect he will have the answers you seek - but that class is the gold standard and those legends won’t be around forever so I would try to make it happen sooner than later


----------



## FloridaFlyGirl (Jan 6, 2022)

Thank you. I live in Tampa/St Pete area. I’ll check into Joe Mahler.


----------



## Dpreston (Oct 16, 2015)

Jon cave is another great option



Fly Fishing School, Florida


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Take Sandy’s class that’s what it’s for, newbie’s


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

FloridaFlyGirl said:


> Hello all,
> I recently joined microskiff and happy to be here! I am a female angler new to fly fishing and live on the west coast of Florida. I have been a few times on rivers with guides, but I want to be able to be self sufficient. I need to practice my cast, learn to tie my own flies, ect. I want to be able to head out on my own. Long story short, I need help with everything and have a long way to go. My question is knowing what you know, what do you recommend to get me started? I thought about taking the Sandy Moret Fly Fishing course in February but I feel a little intimidated. Ideally, I would have some experience under my belt. Thank you in advance for any help/advice!


No need to feel intimidated. It’s fishing, not rocket surgery.
Find a good local shop. Be a good customer. They’ll go out of their way to help you advance your game. Other than that it’s like any other sport, take a class to learn the basics, go as much as you can putting in quality reps, keep a journal, ask lots of questions. Lastly, be courteous on the water and honest with your guides. Being a girl and fly fishing is a no factor. I hope you have a load of fun with it.


----------



## Kingfisher67 (Jan 11, 2016)

My best friend took the course down in the Keys, you’ll love it! Go for it!


----------



## Tdant (Jan 17, 2017)

FloridaFlyGirl said:


> Thank you. I live in Tampa/St Pete area. I’ll check into Joe Mahler.


Welcome to fly fishing! In the Tampa area I would suggest to go to Minnows and monsters has a fly section, his name is Enver, He is very good and knowledgeable, has fly tying classes as well, They are located on Manhattan in Tampa,


----------



## FloridaFlyGirl (Jan 6, 2022)

Tdant said:


> Welcome to fly fishing! In the Tampa area I would suggest to go to Minnows and monsters has a fly section, his name is Enver, He is very good and knowledgeable, has fly tying classes as well, They are located on Manhattan in Tampa,


Thank you! I just went there today. Enver was very nice.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

I highly recommend that you take lessons from Rex Gudgel of Englewood Florida. Rex is a certified fly casting instructor and incredibly fun and kind to be with. He will give you one on one lessons and if you go on a charter with him he will do some for free. I know him well and many others and you will go right with Rex: 706-254-3504 And his friend Pete Greenan also a certified fly caster, Gypsy charters in Sarasota: 941-232-2960. Try Rex first.


----------



## FloridaFlyGirl (Jan 6, 2022)

Thank you everyone for the advice and help. I really appreciate it! I am going to reach out to the individuals mentioned.


----------



## ryc72 (Oct 18, 2020)

Welcome to the sport! Definitely take lessons and reach out to local shops and use them as resources. But in the meantime watch YouTube videos on double hauls and If you have a rod/reel/line just find yourself some empty water and practice practice practice.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Mad River Outfitters has a great series of videos and also virtual lessons. Brian Flechig has a full series of beginning fly fishing lessons on YouTube.


----------



## pbcatchemup (Dec 28, 2020)

CAPT Rick Grassett is another first class casting instructor in your area. Very personable, easy to work with.


----------



## cancarver (Jan 7, 2021)

Welcome to the sport.....I have nothing local for you but ,I was listening to a recent episode of the Anchored podcast with April Vokey (Fly Fishing Podcast - Anchored Outdoors) and she interviewed Heather Hodson who runs this group Welcome to UWOTF - United Women on the Fly seems to have a lot of resources it maybe something to check out. April also has had some past guests that have started local groups like this, little networking you may find something near you. Best of luck


----------



## keekeerun (Dec 10, 2021)

I took Sandy's class last spring. I thought it was well worth it. Most of the class were new to fly fishing. They go over the basics. There is a lot of class room time that teach you about the rods, reels, types of flies, fly lines, tying leaders, boat etiquette, bags, travel and casting practice 3 times a day. You get to try casting different rods Orvis, Hardy, Sage. They have everything you need while you are there. I met some nice people in the class. The instructors were really awesome. Rob Fordice brought his skiff to go over how to get around on the boat and casting from the bow. talk about how to apply pressure to a large fish such as tarpon. There was a lot of info in a short amount of time. 
I still reach out to Chico Fernandez for casting lessons when I pass through Miami.


----------



## pbcatchemup (Dec 28, 2020)

Also check out Capt. Debbie Hanson. She's near Naples but very accomplished fly fisher and may have some good advice.


----------



## marshrat (Feb 22, 2018)

Good luck and enjoy yourself. Don't let it worry you that you're a woman learning this. No one in their right mind considers fly fishing, fresh or salt, to be an activity better suited to men in any fashion. There's nothing especially masculine about waving a rod around with flourishing, wrist-flicking motions, doing arts and crafts with thread and feathers and fuzzies, or getting irrationally emotional about your successes and failures chasing only the prettiest fish (and then letting them go- "bye fishy!"). Anyone who thinks otherwise needs a reality check.

And yes, you're still a fisherman, no need to be a 'fisher' as long as you're still a human.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

DBStoots said:


> Good for you! We're in the same boat, so to speak. Depending on where you live, go by 239 flies in Bonita Springs and spend some time with the guys in the shop. I think they have regular fly tying nights and I'm sure they can put you in touch with some good instructors. I understand from @Loogie that Joe Mahler is an excellent instructor--I think he is in the Ft. Myers/Naples area. I'll be interested in your experiences with the Fly Fishing school in Islamorada. Feel free to DM me if I can help in any other ways.


x2 for Joe Mahler, Joe is a super nice guy and a very experienced fly casting instructor.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

ISO Fly fishing gal with TPS (preferably Chittum or HB) for inshore adventures. Must be able to pole. If interested send pics of TPS.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

How many PMs did @Baydreamer35 send asking for pics and/or a fishing date?


----------



## Flyest Mom (May 6, 2021)

FloridaFlyGirl said:


> Thank you. I live in Tampa/St Pete area. I’ll check into Joe Mahler.


Hi


pbcatchemup said:


> CAPT Rick Grassett is another first class casting instructor in your area. Very personable, easy to work with.


Rick is awesome, he does a class at CBS outfitters once a month


----------



## numbskull (Jan 30, 2019)

Don't let the name put you off but this site, Introduction – Fly Casting Video Masterclass , is a wealth of casting information. The first 6-8 videos will help you to understand some of the principles involved. Rather than trying to use them to teach yourself you can use them to get some background knowledge that will make lessons with an instructor much more productive.


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

Definitely don't be intimidated. Most fly fisherman I've meet can't cast 30ft. We all struggle. That's part of the fun. Then when it all comes together, it's like magic. Fly fishing is hard, but worth it if you have patience and love for the sport. Good news is you've found one of the best sites to learn from.


----------



## FloridaFlyGirl (Jan 6, 2022)

Thank you everyone for your helpful responses. What a great community! I have watched some videos, practiced with my brother, and joined UWOTF. My goal is to practice daily, if work allows. I will reach out to some of the individuals listed tomorrow and finally decide on the SM Fly fishing school. Thank you again!


----------



## ebr (Sep 6, 2019)

I also took Sandy's class a couple years ago. There was a Mom/Daughter couple in my session that were both brand new. No problem at all as that's what it is for.

I was not brand new but certainly no expert and having Chico at my side for two days helping me improve my cast is a priceless experience and, on top of it, he's a truly awesome human.


----------



## FloridaFlyGirl (Jan 6, 2022)

I signed up for the class in February. I will let you know how it goes!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

There is a great fly scene in the Tampa area although I will caution that its a tough place to learn to sight cast due to the traffic and pressure.

Bar Fly and Soggy Bottom Brewing have events with tying and casting contests. Good place to meet fellow anglers, several of which are women.

Tailwater Outfitters, Bill Jackson's, and Minnows and Monsters are good resources/shops for people who fly and tie.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Tdant said:


> Welcome to fly fishing!


Saw one of your recent successes, nicely done!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

FloridaFlyGirl said:


> I signed up for the class in February. I will let you know how it goes!


Sandy's class will really help get a great foundation. However, there is something to be said for on the water experience. Being a fly guide in Tampa Bay, I can tell you being able to cast 30-40' is just the tip of the iceberg. Learning how to read the water, understand tides, and learning how to feed fish is something that comes with time and experience. Booking a guide who is willing to instruct while on the water will shave off months of on your own trial and error. Immersing yourself in the fly community of Tampa Bay will go a long way too. We had 84 anglers fish RedFly #16 yesterday and many of the best-of-the-best were there and participated. Check out Barfly's (Safety Harbor) fly tying nights. Their next one is 2/9/22. You'll meet some anglers and pick up tips and advice at gatherings like that. If you don't have a boat, summer time snook in the surf is where you will really gain experience. It is an easy trip and the snook are within a 30' cast. Getting them to eat however.....

Good luck! We are all here to assist along the road. Welcome to the obsession!!


----------



## bugslinger (Jun 4, 2012)

I’m glad you checked in with Enver. Great guy. I still stop in to see him when I’m in Tampa for a casting tune up.


----------



## ebr (Sep 6, 2019)

@FloridaFlyGirl how did the class go? It was windy the week you were scheduled, I believe...


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

FloridaFlyGirl said:


> Hello all,
> I recently joined microskiff and happy to be here! I am a female angler new to fly fishing and live on the west coast of Florida. I have been a few times on rivers with guides, but I want to be able to be self sufficient. I need to practice my cast, learn to tie my own flies, ect. I want to be able to head out on my own. Long story short, I need help with everything and have a long way to go. My question is knowing what you know, what do you recommend to get me started? I thought about taking the Sandy Moret Fly Fishing course in February but I feel a little intimidated. Ideally, I would have some experience under my belt. Thank you in advance for any help/advice!


I would say that judging by all the great responses to your post, you should realize that the fly fishing community is full of guys/gals that are more than willing to help out or at the very least, point you in the right direction! Enjoy the journey, the people the places, the fishing!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Did @FloridaFlyGirl go to Sandys class???


----------



## FloridaFlyGirl (Jan 6, 2022)

Hi all!

I am so sorry for the delay in response. Work became a little hectic.

I did go to the class! I had booked a guided trip afterwards, but it was canceled because of the weather. I think we had uncharacteristically bad weather the week I was there. All in all, I enjoyed it and am happy I went! It was very educational for someone like me just starting out. The instructors were top notch and learning to cast from Chico Fernandez? Priceless. He is as kind in person as you would expect.


----------



## ebr (Sep 6, 2019)

Yeah, I recall it was _very _windy that week. That's too bad but I'm glad you enjoyed the class. Chico is a first class human for sure. Glad he was there and still doing well.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

It was either Lefty or Chico who said woman are better fly students/casters than men. Just keep at it practice I have been flyfishing over 25 years and still hit them on top of the head every once in a while. If you get hooked you will be broke the rest of your life but have a smile on your face .


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Chico is first rate... More than thirty years ago he sat me down and went over the financials of owning a small fly shop... It was his advice that I take up guiding instead since owning a shop would mean pretty much giving up fishing (if you wanted the shop to succeed...).


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

lemaymiami said:


> Chico is first rate... More than thirty years ago he sat me down and went over the financials of owning a small fly shop... It was his advice that I take up guiding instead since owning a shop would mean pretty much giving up fishing (if you wanted the shop to succeed...).


Something about multi millionaires becoming millionaires?


----------

